# 6 Weeks Bi-Color ??



## GSDPERRO (Nov 12, 2015)

This is going to be my new pup in a couple of weeks. He is DDR lines, out of a very dark sable sire and red sable mom. Opinions on his final color as an adult?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

yes, I'd say bicolor...cute puppy! The breeder should be able to tell whether or not it is a bi.


----------



## GSDPERRO (Nov 12, 2015)

Mainly wondering how much he will lighten up since he does have tan on his face and chest. Wondering if he will turn into more of a blanket?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

GSDPERRO said:


> Mainly wondering how much he will lighten up since he does have tan on his face and chest. Wondering if he will turn into more of a blanket?


What do the parents look like, pedigree of the past generations may tell you what your pup will end up looking like.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Good looking pup!


----------



## Nova12 (Nov 19, 2015)

It looks like he will be a rich bi color german shepherd.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

he has stenciling on his toes-he is a bi-color


----------



## the401killer (Dec 10, 2012)

One way to tall is if he darken out to the point he looks almost black and then lighted out he will be a true bicolor. You really can't 100% tell if it will be a bicolor right away. My shepherd is a bicolor and she looked a little like your pup but started to darken out at about 9 weeks and looked almost black but started to lighten up at about 5 months and didn't stop until she was 18 months old.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Work with him, play with him, train him. When he is full-grown, his final coloring will be exactly perfect.


----------

